# Vortex enters the rangefinder arena with the Ranger 1000



## VortexStaff (Sep 12, 2006)

*Retail $379.99*

*Magnification6 6x
Objective Lens Diameter 22 mm
Range 11-1000 yards
Field of View 315 feet/1000 yards
Eye Relief 17 mm
Weight 7.7 ounces
Length 3.0 inches
Weatherproofing Waterproof​*
*
Stop by booth 204 at the ATA show​*


----------



## Mossy517 (May 6, 2003)

looks great! as do all of your products. 

Would like to add it to the collection, someday.


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

That will be on my "got to have list" this year..... very nice.


----------



## Steeler Fan (Aug 10, 2006)

Love the belt clip! A great idea and guarantee other manufacturers are going..."why didn't we think of that??" Looks like it is an easy to hold unit as well. My hard plastic Redfield, while it has performed well for me, is a slippery son of a gun with gloves of almost any type except for the tacky UA gloves. Makes it hard to use quickly with one hand. I would like to see eye relief in the 19-20mm range for easier use with my glasses but 17 is still useable for me. Looking forward to checking it out and maybe giving my viper's a new mate! Does this unit carry the same Vortex optics warranty?


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Finally!

Looks AWESOME!!!!!!!!!

The belt clip is ingenious


----------



## VortexStaff (Sep 12, 2006)

Steeler Fan said:


> Does this unit carry the same Vortex optics warranty?




Great question! Covered by our Limited Lifetime Warranty - which happens to be transferable - no need to show proof of purchase - Vortex will stand behind this product for manufacturers defects!


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Can't wait to see check it out at the ATA Show, looks like another winner for Vortex!


----------



## MAG00 (Nov 2, 2005)

Are the read outs illuminated? In other words, are they a lighted red red out? The common black read out is sometimes hard to see in low light conditions.


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

MAG00 said:


> Are the read outs illuminated? In other words, are they a lighted red red out? The common black read out is sometimes hard to see in low light conditions.


very true... my readout is hard to see in low light..


----------



## MAG00 (Nov 2, 2005)

MAG00 said:


> Are the read outs illuminated? In other words, are they a lighted red red out? The common black read out is sometimes hard to see in low light conditions.





shooter6687 said:


> very true... my readout is hard to see in low light..


Found the answer in the similar thread in the bowhunting section. Link: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1659470

Sounds like a great rangefinder.


----------



## 12ringmafia (Feb 16, 2009)

Im dancing around as we speak!! ive been waiting for this. I have two pair of bino from vortex and will not change to another brand!!! I will be at the ATA to check them out!!!


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

Do you take trades??!!!


----------



## TGPB (Jul 10, 2013)

VortexStaff said:


> Great question! Covered by our Limited Lifetime Warranty - which happens to be transferable - no need to show proof of purchase - Vortex will stand behind this product for manufacturers defects!


So this isn't covered by the VIP Unlimited, unconditional lifetime warranty that shows on the website?


----------



## VortexStaff (Sep 12, 2006)

TGPB said:


> So this isn't covered by the VIP Unlimited, unconditional lifetime warranty that shows on the website?



The warranty was Limited Lifetime Warranty when we first introduce the rangefinder however it has been changed to the VIP http://www.vortexoptics.com/content/vip_warranty. All Ranger 1000's are covered by the VIP.

Thanks!


----------



## TGPB (Jul 10, 2013)

VortexStaff said:


> The warranty was Limited Lifetime Warranty when we first introduce the rangefinder however it has been changed to the VIP http://www.vortexoptics.com/content/vip_warranty. All Ranger 1000's are covered by the VIP.
> 
> Thanks!


That is an awesome warranty :shade:


Anyone here purchase one of these yet? Would like to hear from someone who has put this through some real world testing in the field. Where I hunt the terrain is usually steep with lots of forest. The only flat shooting is if you catch something on a logging road....which is rare.


----------

